# Can't post atachements in Mouthpiece Wanted/for sale



## monkmydear (May 10, 2007)

I'm not allowed to post attachments in this part of the forum. Is it normal?
Thanks


----------



## monkmydear (May 10, 2007)

Any informations about my problem? 
In the Mouthpiece Wanted/for sale part I can't post any attachment and in other parts of the forum I'm allowed to do it.
Administrators, HELP !!!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

While checking the permissions for the Marketplace area, I see that we have disabled Attachments for members in that forum. You will need to upload your photos to a web hosting service such as PHOTOBUCKET, and link them in your ad.

Cheers.


----------



## monkmydear (May 10, 2007)

OK, thanks Mike.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

On second thought, after further investigation we found some inconsistencies in the Marketpace's forum attachement permissions and in the sub-foras inside of Marketplace - Harri is going to have a look at it and fix this thing. I could take a little while tho, but in the near future you'll be able to attach pictures there  Meanwhile, do like Mike says - Thanks for your patience.


----------

